# Question on doors and windshield for Jeep Wranglers



## Guest

Hello,

Thanks for letting MA residents a chance to ask questions in this forum. I own a Jeep Wrangler. The doors are not bolted on and can lift right off, and the windshield can fold down. 

While it's great fun to drive a Jeep with the doors off and/or with the windshield down, is it street legal? Would I get pulled over for doing so ??

On folding down the windshield I've been told:
- You can put the windshield down if you wear goggles.
- You can put the windshield down if you put a copy of the inspection sticker on the Jeep body.
- Do not make a copy of the inspection sticker because that would be considered a forgery (?!).

On removing the Jeep doors:
- It's okay if you re-attach the driver's side mirror from the door onto the body.
- It's okay if you attach a mirror to both driver and passenger sides. (This model Jeep has no passenger side mirror even with the doors on).


I've attempted to lookup the appropriate Mass General Law, I think it's in Chapter 90 somewhere, but it's not clear to someone like me who's not a lawyer or an officer. There's endless pages about 'lead car on rails' windshields (trains I assume).

Thanks for any insights or help you can provide on the issue of Jeep doors and windshields.

-Bob.


----------



## jedediah1

keep the windshield, you need those roll bars.

you also need two rear view mirrors, one on the drivers side

or get a real convertible


----------



## jettsixx

FYI, I know a few people that have owned jeeps and everyone of them has told me that after the first time they folded down their windshield they could never get it to seal properly. Also after about a year it began to rot at the base of it.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Now that you mention this I have seen more jeeps with no windows or doors lately..... However, I am more interested in enforcing commercial MTV law especially failure to produce at least three flares for inspection on demand 85/14B


----------



## Tango

Bob, Im pretty sure your interpretation of the laws are correct. That being said, the safety factor of taking your windshield down and doors off, although legal, is not smart. I have a wrangler, but wouldnt think of driving it without the doors or the windshield on the highway. If you roll that thing without the front roll bar (windshield) or doors, plan on getting paritally ejected or crushed. Enjoy the jeep with the top down.


----------



## KEVDEMT

if you're running it without a top/windows, dont worry about being ejected just because you took those useless little half doors off. if you get into a crash producing enough energy in the right direction to eject you, they arent going to help anyway. 

the windshield is pretty important. one highway rock/large insect/etc could cause an accident that, because you've eliminated most of what little inherent safety there is in a jeep, you likely wont walk away from.

leave the windshield and doorless jeeps to alan alda.


----------



## tsunami

call the White House and ask for the Car Czar


----------



## jettsixx

KEVDEMT said:


> the windshield is pretty important. one highway rock/large insect/etc could cause an accident that, because you've eliminated most of what little inherent safety there is in a jeep, you likely wont walk away from..


Doesnt sound that much different than riding a motorcycle, however I would strongly suggest wearing safety glasses. I personally would not want to fold down the windshield. You will get enough air with just the top off.


----------



## Guest

I had a CJ7 back in the day and the doors and roof came off every spring and went back LATE Fall. Kevin said it. It you roll it those dorrs will not save you anyways. With the exception of folding down the windshield, do whatcha want. Just make sure you wave at the other CJ/Wrangler drivers..... hahahaa


----------



## 78thrifleman

I drive mine with the doors off. When I first bought it, I considered lowering the windshield once, but after very little thought, realized the total uselessness in doing so... not to mention the elevated dental bills for extrication of bugs from my grill, yo.


----------



## niteowl1970

Wolfman said:


> Don't know if it's legal, but I do know it's stupid.


A little 1-91 action I see


----------



## KEVDEMT

i didnt consider the similarity between a so equipped jeep and a motorcycle. plus, you've got the seatbelt to consider.


----------



## JMody

Unregistered said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for letting MA residents a chance to ask questions in this forum. I own a Jeep Wrangler. The doors are not bolted on and can lift right off, and the windshield can fold down.
> 
> While it's great fun to drive a Jeep with the doors off and/or with the windshield down, is it street legal? Would I get pulled over for doing so ??
> 
> On folding down the windshield I've been told:
> - You can put the windshield down if you wear goggles.
> - You can put the windshield down if you put a copy of the inspection sticker on the Jeep body.
> - Do not make a copy of the inspection sticker because that would be considered a forgery (?!).
> 
> On removing the Jeep doors:
> - It's okay if you re-attach the driver's side mirror from the door onto the body.
> - It's okay if you attach a mirror to both driver and passenger sides. (This model Jeep has no passenger side mirror even with the doors on).
> 
> I've attempted to lookup the appropriate Mass General Law, I think it's in Chapter 90 somewhere, but it's not clear to someone like me who's not a lawyer or an officer. There's endless pages about 'lead car on rails' windshields (trains I assume).
> 
> Thanks for any insights or help you can provide on the issue of Jeep doors and windshields.
> 
> -Bob.


I used to own a jeep myself and you have pretty much answered your own questions. 
-The windshield, leave it on. You will never get it back on correctly once it is off. 
-The doors can come off as long as you get the mirrors onto the door frames. JCWhitney has some great looking kits for that.

Enjoy the Jeep. I miss waving to random people I don't know.


----------



## jedediah1

JMody said:


> I used to own a jeep myself and you have pretty much answered your own questions.
> -The windshield, leave it on. You will never get it back on correctly once it is off.
> -The doors can come off as long as you get the mirrors onto the door frames. JCWhitney has some great looking kits for that.
> 
> Enjoy the Jeep. I miss waving to random people I don't know.


get yourself a motorcycle, you'll be waving at strangers again in no time


----------

